# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Mini fissidens

## Kshitij

Hello everyone, just wanted to share some pictures of my mini fissidens:

----------


## drato11

nice! mind sharing where u get this from? Thanks!

----------


## Kshitij

thanks,
I got it from thailand around 2 months back.
Now both the peices are booked.  :Grin:

----------


## gyjd

good-looking mini fissidens!! :Smile:  booked as in sold? i always like fissidens but mine keeps turning brown everytime i buy new batch, now i only admire fellow hobbyists' nice green pasture(fissidens)... :Sad:

----------


## Kshitij

Hi gyjd,
yup ...sold one , and the other one exchanged  :Grin: 
Mini fissidens did not give me a problem as i thought , its a very interesting moss. I think it turns brown because you must not be fertilizing the tank....tell you tank specs ?? 
Also if you interested i can send you some [in exchange  :Grin: ]....

----------


## ben loh

This is my mini us fissiden that i jus harvest from my main tank n tie on DW...
Is abt 1 month old liao....

----------


## kenzai

Wow very nice indeed, can someone tell me where to get mini fissidens?

----------


## madnugget

from colourful =D 1 mesh $50  :Opps:

----------


## binniez

Hmmm.. Only $50? I was quoted $80.. Why the price difference? Its just such a small mesh.. Goodness..  :Mad:  Shall not visit colourful anymore.. Not a white carrot for them to chop..

----------


## kenzai

Any other shop beside colourful? that's a insane price.. :Shocked:

----------


## eviltrain

bro binniez,
you will drool at his mini fissiden tree. hahahaha

----------


## binniez

Haha.. Bro Alan.. For that price.. He was telling me.. At first not for sale.. Then after that he told me $80 for one small mesh.. For that kind of price.. I rather buy a wine red or king kong to add to my collection.. Its a Moss after all.. It won't move~ =X

----------


## eviltrain

well, if you grow them well, they will worth as much as your RW or KK

----------


## Kshitij

Hi all,
Back after a long time.... :Grin: 
@ben loh:
Your mini fissidens is looking great ....beautiful green colour.... :Well done: 


And now for all those guys looking for mini fissidens , i want to "Exchange only" some  :Grin:  for other mosses ...anyone interested plz let me know.....

----------


## Fuzzy

Bioplast is selling this moss also, but it's not cheap.

----------


## punkytin

Beautiful mini fissidens! I haven't seen any in person. It looks great on picture.

----------


## ltsai

I bought mine from colurful recently at $10 but is a small mesh.

----------


## binniez

Hmmm.. U bought the US fissidens instead? Is it from the tank beside the CRS tank that he has? If you bought that then it is not mini fissiden. The tiny mesh he quoted me $80.. Unless he is having clearance sales.. Anyway, do quarantine his meshes ya? I found some spider like bugs in my quarantine tank..  :Razz:

----------


## ltsai

Might be. My first time to colurful so not too sure whether it is next to the CRS tank. He has a few meshes of Fissidens there. It is on the right side along the wall when you stand facing into the shop. 

I can't differentiate between a mini and a normal sized version, except one is much smaller?

I did quarantine for 1 day and did a visual inspection.

----------


## jojoe

Why mini fissiden so expensive?

----------


## kenzai

It's rare, so far i only know 2 shop that sell them in singapore, bioplast and colorful.

----------


## binniez

> Why mini fissiden so expensive?


Haha.. Jojoe bro, everything that is mini always cost more.. Like miniature breeds of popular dog breeds also always cost more.. Maybe Jojoe bro should mutate a miniature breed of shrimps to sell.. Sure you earn big money.. =X

----------


## cottonball

is the water parameter the same as US fissiden

----------


## a9316

> Hello everyone, just wanted to share some pictures of my mini fissidens:


Bro, any chance you are selling them?  :Grin:

----------


## madnugget

lets wait for bro eviltrain to produce more and sell to us!! =p

----------


## jojoe

Next week I try bring some back, it already on tied Driftwood.




> Haha.. Jojoe bro, everything that is mini always cost more.. Like miniature breeds of popular dog breeds also always cost more.. Maybe Jojoe bro should mutate a miniature breed of shrimps to sell.. Sure you earn big money.. =X

----------


## binniez

> Next week I try bring some back, it already on tied Driftwood.


Hmmm.. Bring back from where? I regret i didn't walk chaktuchak throughly when i went there.. Haha..

----------


## jojoe

Just got 6pcs of Mini Fissiden tied on driftwood...
Will try upload Picture tomorrow, not very sure izit Mini Fissiden.




> Hmmm.. Bring back from where? I regret i didn't walk chaktuchak throughly when i went there.. Haha..

----------


## shrimppaste

I saw one brother here said Moss cannot fertilize? So is this true? So is this true for Pellia etc as well?

----------


## jojoe

Bro/Sis are these mini fissidens?

----------


## eviltrain

bro jojoe, i don't think this is mini fissiden. looks some kind of emerse moss to me. mini fissiden size is 1/2 to 1/3 of us fissiden

----------


## jojoe

I am not good on plants, hmmm been corn liao



> bro jojoe, i don't think this is mini fissiden. looks some kind of emerse moss to me. mini fissiden size is 1/2 to 1/3 of us fissiden

----------


## Jungle-mania

You can get mini fissiden from bioplast near Towner Road, they are high quality and $$, but worth every dollar.

----------


## jojoe

Anyone got close up picture for mini fissiden?

----------


## nasty12

> Anyone got close up picture for mini fissiden?


come my place see lor =D

----------


## eviltrain

evil nasty showing off, hahaha

----------


## binniez

Jojoe bro don't think its mini fissiden.. Looks more like mini coriander leaves.. =X

----------


## Fuzzy

Actually it looks like Singapore moss in emersed form.

Want to see mini fissidens without spending money just visit Bioplast can see for free  :Opps: 

Word of advice to those who are intending to try some mini fissidens in their tanks. 

Make sure you have good lighting and cool water, and most importantly avoid placing it in any tank with a strong current and ensure you do not have ANY snails in your tank, otherwise you will learn the hard way like I did that mini fissidens are very delicate...

----------


## shrimppaste

Hello guys, so is it true that moss and fissidens cannot fertilize? Thanks!

----------


## blue33

They do need fertilizer, those moss and fissiden grow in Highlighted tank, they grow to their fullest state and nicer than those low tech tank, just that they need lesser ferts than plants. Look at Bioplast moss tank, they grow them in highligted using MH and high CO2.

----------


## madnugget

> Actually it looks like Singapore moss in emersed form.
> 
> Want to see mini fissidens without spending money just visit Bioplast can see for free 
> 
> Word of advice to those who are intending to try some mini fissidens in their tanks. 
> 
> Make sure you have good lighting and cool water, and most importantly avoid placing it in any tank with a strong current and ensure you do not have ANY snails in your tank, otherwise you will learn the hard way like I did that mini fissidens are very delicate...


bro, may i know why is it important to avoid placing with a strong current ? =\

----------


## shrimppaste

Hi Blue,

Yah I intend to use CO2 but do we need to use other type of ferts?

----------


## blue33

Those all in one will be suffice for moss and fissiden, adjust the dose percentage depending on the growth.

One thing you need to take note is moss die at bottom after much growth is because the dirts collected below, advisable is before water change use your hand to lift up the beneath of the moss and use your hand flip flip at them to wash out the dirt's. This way your moss will be healthy, keep lesser fauna and your moss will be more clean from dirt's most time.

----------


## shrimppaste

Ah Thanks blue.

----------


## bigfthing

What about this? Is this the Mini type of Fissiden?

----------


## binniez

Not too sure though.. But if it is, the colour ain't looking too good..  :Confused:

----------


## bbpippen

> What about this? Is this the Mini type of Fissiden?


hi bro, that moss is definitely not mini fissidens..

----------


## bpng

Hi all, is this mini fissiden?



Thanks

----------


## ben loh

yes, how long you have grow it... based on the photo, i think is snail infested...

----------


## eviltrain

OT a little, the mini pelia on the side looks nice

----------


## bpng

> yes, how long you have grow it... based on the photo, i think is snail infested...


I have grow it for about 2 months.
There is no snail in my tank. 




> OT a little, the mini pelia on the side looks nice


I keep mini pelia in the tank, it is not really very nice yet.
Will post some picture when it is nicer. :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

at least they looks spreading well  :Very Happy:   :Well done:

----------


## ben loh

how much you buy and where...

----------


## bpng

> how much you buy and where...


I bought it at Colourful. Price I don't think is good to post it here.

----------


## bpng

> I keep mini pelia in the tank, it is not really very nice yet.
> Will post some picture when it is nicer.


 
As promise, attached the photo for the mini pellia in my tank.

----------


## fishy_dude

hi bro bpng ur mini fissidens and mini pelia seems to be growing nicely. are u using co2 for them and how much lighting? thanks. =)

----------


## Rooster

I went to OTF and they didn't have fissiden on mesh but they had it tied to small lava rocks going for $25 each. But I convinced him I wanted "loose ones" to tie by myself. I said I didn't mind those growing on the substrate. So he pulled out quite a big bunch and sold it to me for $10! I was surprised. I went home and I had enough to tie onto 3 meshes! I guess OTF does once in a while give a good deal? hahaha

----------


## Blaze88

Hi guys, are these Mini Fissiden?

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Fissiden-spla...#ht_3786wt_905

If it is the shop is selling at a way lower price compared to our stores here, but there seem to be issues on whether the moss they sent would be the same as shown in the pic. Do advice, as i plan to setup a full mini fissiden tank with mini nana

----------


## bpng

> hi bro bpng ur mini fissidens and mini pelia seems to be growing nicely. are u using co2 for them and how much lighting? thanks. =)


Hi bro fishy_dude, 
I grow the mini fissiden and mini pelia with a CO2 about 2-3bps.
I use 6x39W T5 light for the tank cause I growing downoi.

Thanks

----------


## vasteq

Bigger than Splachnobryoides and i could say easier to grow.

----------


## fidelity

mini fissidens looks real good, think i'll go get some, other than colorful where can get?

----------


## hellomyfriend

> mini fissidens looks real good, think i'll go get some, other than colorful where can get?


you get buy from some forum mates selling at the buy and sell section of this forum

----------


## Dreamgarden

Hi all, 
Just sharing a picture of my mini fissiden.

----------


## vasteq



----------


## hellomyfriend

> 


are those tiger or bee or zebra shrimps?

----------


## ahbrown

Hi guys. 

looking for mini fissidens. PM me if you have spare for sale!

----------


## lukeskwr

> Hi all,
> Just sharing a picture of my mini fissiden.


Nice...u cultivated or got from lfs?

----------


## wongwong

Hi people i got my from jamesneo, its good!
when first buying plant plant will look dull and brown in the new tank but when they adapt it will become green again!
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...hp/66-jamesneo (look at this gallery nice brother )

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...dvise%29/page5 (my page post #93 has the photos)

----------


## jamesneo

> Hi people i got my from jamesneo, its good!
> when first buying plant plant will look dull and brown in the new tank but when they adapt it will become green again!
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...hp/66-jamesneo (look at this gallery nice brother )
> 
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...dvise%29/page5 (my page post #93 has the photos)


Hi wongwong, 

Glad the carpet fissiden you got are doing well. Cheers.

Happy planting.  :Smile:

----------

